# free plants located in toronto



## rising1000 (Mar 23, 2015)

anyone , pruning there planted tank, and throwing away excess. love to get some moss to start to grow on my driftwood. thks


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea I am. Where are you located?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

@rising1000: If you get any plants, let me know and maybe we can work out a trade for what I've listed in the Freshwater Plant Marketplace. I don't need much of any particular plant. Just enough to grow out my own collection.


----------



## rising1000 (Mar 23, 2015)

*plants*



infolific said:


> @rising1000: If you get any plants, let me know and maybe we can work out a trade for what I've listed in the Freshwater Plant Marketplace. I don't need much of any particular plant. Just enough to grow out my own collection.


i have no problems trading or giving it away if I can grow it.


----------

